# in print



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Call me old fashioned, but I was wondering if there are any books on the subject of ho slots, and which you experts would recommend?


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Jerry Broz did a paperback years ago HO Racing Tips.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

With the exception of the book on restoring Thunderjets by by Mike Vitale, I haven't used books much as far as "how-to" stuff... there doesn't seem to be a whole lot out there that's anywhere near as informative or interactive as getting on a message board like this one and just asking away. It's amazing how much you can learn in community like this. 

From a history/reference guide standpoint, there are a bunch of cool books out there. The only one that is a real written history of the hobby and the industry (though focused on Aurora) was written by Thomas Graham. Get the newer version with the white cover and the kid and the Christmas tree; it's significantly expanded over the old one with the black cover with just three cars.

http://www.amazon.com/Aurora-Slot-Cars-Schiffer-Collectors/dp/0764318632/

http://www.amazon.com/Greenbergs-Guide-Aurora-Slot-Cars/dp/0897784006

The rest mostly are in-depth pictorial guides to a specific brand. Here are the ones I am aware of, in no particular order:

The Aurora book by our own Bob Beers
http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Color-Guide-Aurora-Slot/dp/0970021305

The Tyco book by Dan Esposito
http://www.amazon.com/complete-color-guide-Tyco-H-O/dp/0965417107

The Tomy book by Rob Budano (picture of the cover way down on the right)
http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Guide-Collecting-Tomy-Scale/dp/0966017404

There's an Aurora book by John Clark too, but I couldn't find a good picture of it. 

Actually, here's a couple more pages with lists of books, many of which are the ones I just mentioned. The Mike Vitale restoration book and the John Clark book are shown in the first link:

http://members.chello.nl/j.berg133/index_bestanden/Page654.htm

http://www.ho-slotcars.com/books.htm

And lately, a bunch of new books have popped up on eBay. They are collectors' guides for the lesser known makes: Marchon, LifeLike, Atlas, Bachmann, stuff like that. Don't have any experience with them yet. Anybody else reading this have one?

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

There is also this book put out by AFX in the 70s.










It's fantastic, if you can find it.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Isn't there a "sister" book regarding Faller and the European Aurora also? I recall Bob Beers selling something to the effect.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Scale Auto/BSRT used to do a monthly mag years ago.
Check with Boosted,he might have copies of them :thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

There have been a few over the years. I'll try to find some others.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow, what a cool collection Dom. I can see u are a fellow old book lover. Thanks guys.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Kevin of "What it is Publishing" had a few reference guides and some cool
postcards. I only kept the Police car & Batmobile. There are the books by
Tom Graham & a few others.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

NTxSlotCars said:


> There is also this book put out by AFX in the 70s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I would LOVE to get my hands on one of them. There was a Fleabay auction recently for 2 or 3 of them, but I missed out...

--rick


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

What's the main difference in the AFX handbooks vol. 2 and vol. 3?

Patrick


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

They have a couple of those afx handbooks at amazon, starting at $4128.....&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56848;&#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56882;


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Here's another try as post #10 attachments didn't work out. 
A few more mags and the AFX Handbooks. 








[/URL]


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Is the $4000 price for the afx handbooks on amazon in any way typical, or is someone crazy??


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Very cool Dom!

So when are we starting our book club?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Hi GH, Happy New Year. I'll call soon, be well. :thumbsup:


----------

